# COVID-19 vs. Tokyo Olympics.



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

Will the July Tokyo Olympics be cancelled?


----------



## Beserker (Feb 18, 2020)

Have to say a big NO on cancellation for the Kung Flu.  It’s gonna be funny seeing everyone with masks on though.


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

Too much money involved, I doubt it.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 18, 2020)

All that money and all them masks will be funny. It will happen :32 (1):


----------



## tinymk (Feb 18, 2020)

The olympics will go on planned.


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m going to go out on a limb here and say they won’t be held. Even if there are limited infections lingering, every nation will be represented.

Many of which will probably be successful in having quarantined their borders up
to that point. 

The Olympics would open every participating country up to potential infection. 


By beggining of April the answer should
be clear.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2020)

Rumors of moving 2020 site or postponing. 

Not going to happen this summer in Tokyo IMO.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't think an average person (myself) could comprehend the kind of money tied up in that event, bar an outbreak of huge proportions, the games will happen.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2020)

stonetag said:


> I don't think an average person (myself) could comprehend the kind of money tied up in that event, bar an outbreak of huge proportions, the games will happen.



Thats where we don’t see eye to eye. Covid will be/is an outbreak of epic proportions. 

Not so deadly but the spread is head-spinning.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Strictly speaking to the bottom line, there's a shit ton more money to be lost if the people attending as fans brought the virus back to their home cities. The potential for wide-spread loss of productivity from the nations involved in the Olympics is insane. Talking hundreds of thousands of man hours and the associated health care costs are at risk. We're talking countries potentially risking months of lingering labor force issues for 2 weeks worth of games. There are 30(ish) countries currently with confirmed cases of CORVID-19 vs 206 countries currently eligible for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics. The risk:reward ratio involved in hosting the games with the current threat level just does not make sense on paper. 

My company is owned by the Japanese now and as of this week we've prohibited any travel to and from Japan for any one of our factories throughout the world. 

Having said that, greed knows no depth so while there's sound logic in rescheduling, relocating or cancelling, "tradition" may prevail. Who knows, this world is crazy right now.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’m going to go out on a limb here and say they won’t be held. Even if there are limited infections lingering, every nation will be represented.
> 
> Many of which will probably be successful in having quarantined their borders up
> to that point.
> ...



This scenario was exactly whats playing in me head - it's a global breeding ground for the virus, literally. Yes, I get it, money, but there's the bottom line and then there's exacerbating a global pandemic for sake of that $$. 

My guess: they'll relocate the games and give Tokyo dibs on the next one.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 26, 2020)

The Olympics are in late July. The idea that this virus wouldn't have spread before then when we already have reports of people being infected by it despite not visiting any contaminated regions is wishful thinking I think. 

If I'm the PM, I'm not cancelling the Olympics. The Japanese are extremely cautious as it is (their economy tanked due to a 2% bump up in sales tax for goodness sake) - cancelling the Olympics will only enhance the "fear factor".


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2020)

Japan spent over 12 billion dollars preparing for the Olympics. Word is that's even a low estimate. 

The IOC will make the final decision if the games go forward or not. If the virus threat worsens, its likely they will cancel the event. The IOC is relying on consultations from the World Health Organization.

 The IOC continues to encourage athletes to focus on their training and that for now all indications at this time  its business as usual but also have trust that the IOC will not send them into a pandemic situation. Probably in May, is when you'll see a more definite answer. If they cancel, you can forget about a postponement. It will just be canceled altogether. The Olympics have been canceled twice before due to war.


----------



## Jin (Mar 11, 2020)

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/03/12/national/2020-tokyo-olympics-delay/#.XmlwEaSRWEc


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe I should start a new poll. 

I don’t think they will be held in 2021 either. 

We’re in this untl we have a vaccination.


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2020)

https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/olympics/52331657

if we do come out with a vaccine I wonder if you’ll have to have a certificate of vaccination to attend/get in the country.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 18, 2020)

im not taking any vaccines ...I say no way the olympics goes on


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't see it going on. I hope it does but unless the rulers of the world stop with the panic BS. People won't go because they will die a horrible deaths. The United States will have up to a million deaths but best case scenario 250,000 deaths.


Oh wait, it was scare tactic and there has been less than 15% of the best case scenario of deaths. Fuk Chinese virus and the BS scare tactics that followed it.


----------

